# costaud



## 1amateurdechopin

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis curieux à propos du mot "costaud". Est-ce que ce mot peut avoir une connotation négative.  Par exemple, est-ce que ce mot peut dire "gros"?  

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, _costaud_ est toujours positif, contrairement à _lourdaud_…


----------



## Grop

Bonjour,

A la rigueur, peut-être comme un euphémisme, tout comme on peut dire qu'une femme est _forte_ dans ce sens.


----------



## Austin Pal

Pour moi,_ "costaud"_ peut vraiment avoir une connotation négative quand il qualifie l'embonpoint...


----------



## Maître Capello

Austin Pal said:


> Pour moi,_ "costaud"_ peut vraiment avoir une connotation négative quand il qualifie l'embonpoint...


Intéressant… Pour moi, _costaud_ peut à la rigueur se rapprocher de _trapu_, mais non de _gros_…


----------



## Austin Pal

Maître Capello said:


> Intéressant… Pour moi, _costaud_ peut à la rigueur se rapprocher de _trappu_, mais non de _gros_…


 
Il est possible que l'utilisation de "costaud" dans ce sens diffère selon les régions...

Il n'y a qu'un _"p"_ à _"trapu",_ si je peux me permettre...


----------



## itka

> Pour moi,_ "costaud"_ peut vraiment avoir une connotation négative quand il qualifie l'embonpoint...


Mais justement "costaud" ne qualifie pas l'embonpoint, il n'exprime que la force. 
Si tu l'as vu employé pour qualifier l'embonpoint, ce ne peut être que par intention stylistique de l'auteur (par euphémisme probablement).

Dire de quelqu'un qu'il est "costaud" est toujours un compliment. 
Cela n'aurait pas de sens de dire "il est fort, il est puissant, il est résistant, il a de l'endurance, il est intelligent, etc." (toutes qualités exprimées par l'adjectif "costaud") pour dévaloriser quelqu'un.


----------



## Nicomon

Grop said:


> A la rigueur, peut-être comme un euphémisme, tout comme on peut dire qu'une femme est _forte_ dans ce sens.


  Je suis d'accord.

On dira parfois : il est petit, mais costaud =  pas grand, mais fort/robuste. Et dans ce sens, c'est toujours positif. 

Mais pour moi costaud, c'est aussi le contraire de frêle, gringalet, maigrichon. Comparons par exemple Gérard Depardieu (plutôt costaud) et Pierre Richard (nettement moins costaud).

Si je dis d'une femme qu'elle est « costaude »... je l'emploie comme un euphémisme pour ne pas dire qu'elle est « bâtie comme une armoire à glace ». Je ne serais pas portée à dire « costaude » dans le sens de endurance/résistance/robustesse (force musculaire) pour une femme.  

Et je n'emploie jamais costaud dans son deuxième sens de doué / intelligent, etc.  Je pense donc en effet que le sens varie selon les régions.


----------



## Austin Pal

itka said:


> Mais justement "costaud" ne qualifie pas l'embonpoint, il n'exprime que la force.
> Si tu l'as vu employé pour qualifier l'embonpoint, ce ne peut être que par intention stylistique de l'auteur (par euphémisme probablement).


 
Non désolé, dans certaines régions et notamment dans la mienne, on peut l'employer en language familier pour qualifier l'embonpoint...


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Même dans d'autre régions que la Normandie : j'entends tous les jours, ou presque, dire « il est costaud » comme une litote ou, plus exactement, du "politiquement correct" pour « il est gros », qui est déjà un euphémisme pour « il est obèse ».

Mais j'ai l'impression que ce qualificatif est toujours employè à l'égard de queqlu'un dont on ne veut pas avoir l'air de dire du mal. Quand j'étais petit, si je disais « mon père, il est costaud », cela signifiait qu'il avait de gros muscles qui m'impressionnaient ; si j'entends dire la même chose aujourd'hui, il y a 80 % de probabilité pour que ça veuille dire « il est obèse mais je ne peux pas le dire comme ça ».

Dans notre société où il ne fait pas bon appeler un chat un chat, caractériser quelqu'un comme obèse relève presque de l'injure publique, on le qualifie donc de « costaud » : c'est idiot et ça ne trompe personne (sauf les malheureux FLE) ...


----------



## itka

> Même dans d'autre régions que la Normandie : j'entends tous les jours, ou presque, dire « il est costaud » comme une litote ou, plus exactement, du "politiquement correct" pour « il est gros », qui est déjà un euphémisme pour « il est obèse ».



Ben, oui. Tu confirmes ce que je disais.
Si ce mot était péjoratif ("avait une connotation négative") on ne pourrait pas l'employer pour faire du "politiquement correct" ! C'est justement parce que sa dénotation est valorisante qu'on peut le détourner et l'employer comme euphémisme. La plupart du temps, ce mot est employé avec son sens premier : fort, puissant, ou intelligent.
Si je dis d'un homme (ou "*à*" un homme) qu'il est "costaud" ou qu'il est "fort", ce n'est en aucun cas lui faire injure, ce qui serait tout différent si je lui disais qu'il est_ obèse_.


----------



## Austin Pal

itka said:


> Si je dis d'un homme (ou "*à*" un homme) qu'il est "costaud" ou qu'il est "fort", ce n'est en aucun cas lui faire injure, ce qui serait tout différent si je lui disais qu'il est_ obèse_.


 
C'est en tous cas loin d'être un compliment, comme tu le disais dans un précédent post...


----------



## Corsicum

Pour les objets ou systèmes on retrouve des significations analogues : 
Costaud signifie la solidité, la robustesse, la qualité : « c’est du costaud » 
Il peut être parfois utilisé pour souligner une robustesse inutile, une lourdeur inesthétique quand elle n’a pas lieu d’être.

Dire d’un lutteur qu’il est costaud, c’est un compliment.
*….un mannequin costaud* …...


----------



## Arrius

il est intelligent, etc." (toutes qualités exprimées par l'adjectif "*costaud*") *itka*
Je suis un peu étonné de voir le mot _intelligent_ donné comme synonyme de, ou compris dans la signification de *costaud.* J'ai vérifié les traductions à sept langues européennes y compris l'anglais, aussi bien qu'à l'arabe et aucune d'elles ne tient nulle indication de l'idée d'_intelligence_. Le dictionnaire français-anglais WRF non plus.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Arrius,

Si tu dis « il est vraiment costaud en mathématique » ça signifie qu'il est vraiment doué, compétent, très fort en math. Donc, il n'y a pas que la force physique qui peut être louée avec cet adjectif.
Cf. la définition du TLFi .


----------



## Calamitintin

Chez moi aussi costaud a un rapport très étroit avec la graisse.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Calamitintin said:


> Chez moi aussi costaud a un rapport très étroit avec la graisse.


Je peux aussi dire ça comme un euphémisme, comme déjà dit par d'autres ici. En alliant le geste à la parole, dans un contexte particulier, c'est possible que ça veuille dire gros. 
« Ah oui, Marc, le gars qui est un peu... [geste en écartant les bras du corps et en haussant les épaules]... costaud, non ? »


----------



## itka

> C'est en tous cas loin d'être un compliment, comme tu le disais dans un précédent post...


Euh... il me semblait avoir dit exactement le contraire...

En tous cas, si je dis de quelqu'un _"il n'est pas costaud"_ ce n'est sûrement pas un compliment !  Cela veut dire que je le trouve maigrichon, faible, _insuffisant_ sur un plan ou un autre.


----------



## Arrius

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Salut Arrius,
> 
> Si tu dis « il est vraiment costaud en mathématique » ça signifie qu'il est vraiment doué, compétent, très fort en math. Donc, il n'y a pas que la force physique qui peut être louée avec cet adjectif.
> Cf. la définition du TLFi .


 
Si l'on ajoute _en math_ etc. ou si cela est sous-entendu, d'accord.
Moi, quand j'entends le mot _costaud_ je pense plutôt aux durs des bandes de gangsters de Chicago.


----------



## itka

> Moi, quand j'entends le mot _costaud_ je pense plutôt aux durs des bandes de gangsters de Chicago.



Nous n'avons pas la même vision des choses ! Les gangsters de Chicago sont surtout armés, pas costauds, enfin imho...Il est vrai que je les fréquente peu !

Un "costaud" pour moi, c'est d'abord un homme fort, tout en muscles, capable de faire beaucoup de choses : déménager le piano, se battre avec un autre "costaud", soulever des haltères aux Jeux Olympiques...!


----------



## Arrius

Je veux dire les poids-lourds qui "persuadent" aux "clients" de leur chef sans forcement se servir d'armes.  Je suis sûr que j'ai lu ce mot-là dans des contextes pareils chez Jean Bruce et ailleurs.


----------



## Austin Pal

itka said:


> Dire de quelqu'un qu'il est "costaud" est toujours un compliment.


----------



## Punky Zoé

itka said:


> Un "costaud" pour moi, c'est d'abord un homme fort, tout en muscles, capable de faire beaucoup de choses : déménager le piano, se battre avec un autre "costaud", soulever des haltères aux Jeux Olympiques...!


Surtout s'il habite Les Batignolles !!!


----------



## Aoyama

> "costaud" ne qualifie pas l'embonpoint, il n'exprime que la force.
> Si tu l'as vu employé pour qualifier l'embonpoint, ce ne peut être que par intention stylistique de l'auteur (par euphémisme probablement).


Peut-être un peu rapide comme déclaration ...
Par euphémisme ou dérision, un costaud peut être un gros (plein de soupe).
Un costaud peut être un balaise (balèse) en qqc, comme le dit Karine, un fort des Halles (il n'y en a pratiquement plus), un "gorille" (garde du corps), un catcheur ...
On a même le féminin "costaude", assez rare mais possible.

A Paris, j'habite les Batignolles, mais je n'ai pas joué dans le film. N'empêche, je tiens mon rang ...


----------



## Nicomon

itka said:


> Un "costaud" pour moi, c'est d'abordun homme fort, tout en muscles, capable de faire beaucoup de choses : déménager le piano, se battre avec un autre "costaud", soulever des haltères aux Jeux Olympiques...!


 Même chose pour moi. Contraire de maigrichon/frêle (comme je l'ai déjà dit)

Dans le sens d'obèse/gros - surplus de tissus adipeux - je dis _corpulent_ plutôt que _costaud_. Comme cet exemple d'Antidote :
- De forte corpulence; qui fait de l’embonpoint. Ces lutteurs japonais sont fort corpulents.

Je ne dirais pas d'un lutteur de sumo qu'il est costaud.



Aoyama said:


> On a même le féminin "costaude", assez rare mais possible.


 À ce sujet, voir le post #8. Par exemple cette demoiselle et celle-ci sont selon moi assez costaudes. Type « armoire à glace », mais ni grosses, ni obèses.


----------



## Aoyama

Pour le post # 8, il m'avait (à tort) échappé et tu es toute raison .

Ceci dit 





> Je ne dirais pas d'un lutteur de sumo qu'il est costaud


 est à nuancer, beaucoup de _sumo tori_ sont de vrais athlètes.
Avoir de l'embonpoint peut être un bon point quelque part et n'empêche pas d'être costaud ...


----------



## Nicomon

Corsicum said:


> Pour les objets ou systèmes on retrouve des significations analogues :
> Costaud signifie la solidité, la robustesse, la qualité : « c’est du costaud »
> Il peut être parfois utilisé pour souligner une robustesse inutile, une lourdeur inesthétique quand elle n’a pas lieu d’être.
> 
> Dire d’un lutteur qu’il est costaud, c’est un compliment.
> *….un mannequin costaud* …...


On dira aussi par exemple d'une bière à pourcentage élevé en alcool, qu'elle est « costaude ».
Un mannequin costaud est àma du type _armoire à glace_ / _bien barraqué. _S'il a trop d'embonpoint, alors il est... _gros ou corpulent_. Appelons un chat un chat.


Aoyama said:


> Ceci dit est à nuancer, beaucoup de _sumo tori_ sont de vrais athlètes.
> Avoir de l'embonpoint peut être un bon point quelque part et n'empêche pas d'être costaud ...


 Mais ce ne sont pas des synonymes.  Si je dis d'un lutteur qu'il est costaud, c'est qu'il est fort/robuste, un dur adversaire. Je lui fais un compliment. Je ne parle pas de sa graisse / sa lourdeur inesthétique. Si je fais référence à ses bourrelets et que je ne veux pas dire obèse je dis _corpulent_. Pas _costaud_. Un _costaud_ au sens allure physique du mot est pour moi un _colosse_. Allure plus "carrée" que "ronde", si on veut. Or un lutteur de sumo... 

Lu sur google (costaude exprime ici robuste)


> Fanny aussi a eu son heure de gloire à la maternité, car elle tenait déjà sa tête toute seule quelques secondes lorsqu'on la tirait par les bras! Remarque, comme tous les parents, j'aurais quand même aimé qu'on s'exclame "eh qu'elle est belle" plutôt que "oh qu'elle est costaude"! Pas grave, pour mon doux et moi, c'est la plus costaude ET la plus belle ;-))


 
Je passe officiellement à un autre fil.


----------



## Xence

Nicomon said:


> On dira aussi par exemple d'une bière à pourcentage élevé en alcool, qu'elle est « costaude ».


Oui. De même qu'on entendra couramment dans les bistrots des remarques du style "_Il est costaud, ton café!_" pour dire qu'il est très fort, la connotation dépendant de l'appréciation de l'intéressé.

A noter, en passant, cette jolie expression argotique (que je découvre) pour dire de quelqu'un qu'il est costaud: "_Remplir sa culotte de peau_"


----------

